# Prime Juudara VS Isshiki



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

We all know that *Revived-Kaguya >> Isshiki *




*So how does Isshiki fare against Prime Juudara?*... _e.g. Dual Rinnegan & Rinne Sharingan wielding Shinju Absorpbed-Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara w/ all 10 Gudoudama/Scaled-Up Juubito Feats._

*Stipulations:*
Madara also has Yomotsu Hirasaka


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Isshiki dumps Madara in a different world. All of Madara's abilities are worthless in front of Isshiki's hax.

Nobody cares about Madara anymore and nobody even talks about him. Naruto surpassed him and was stated to be the strongest shinobi of all time. And Naruto got stomped by Isshiki.

Grow a bridge and get over it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Isshiki dumps Madara in a different world. All of Madara's abilities are worthless in front of Isshiki's hax.
> 
> Nobody cares about Madara anymore and nobody even talks about him. Naruto surpassed him and was stated to be the strongest shinobi of all time. And Naruto got stomped by Isshiki.
> 
> Grow a bridge and get over it.


Apart from the fact that Adult Fate-Bros got stomped by V2 Jigen.

And...

Revived Kaguya > Post-Fruit Kaguya > Isshiki >> V2 Jigen.

Teen Fate-Bros held their own against Revived Kaguya.

Adult Fate-Bros got stomped by V2 Jigen.

Revived Kaguya >> Prime Juudara. Revived Kaguya also >> Isshiki.

Prime Juudara VS Isshiki is a balanced fight.

Accept your denial and move on.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Onda Vital (Dec 29, 2020)

Can Isshiki see limbo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Isshiki wine diffs.

He literally one shot Madara with a single punch (as his hits are >> Fate Bros constructs).

Also no Kaguya is weaker than Isshiki, saying that she is stronger is like saying that BZ is stronger than JJ Madara because he curbfodderstomped & trashed him like garbage with an off guard hit.



Even if we go with the hilarious stats restrictions (which are an integral part of Isshiki's fighting style, as he negates any and all Ninjutsu with hax thus forcing the battle to hand-to-hand, where he has the highest stats of the verse excluding Baryon Naruto), Isshiki still BFRs Madara no diff.
He wins w/out even touching the fodder.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Isshiki wine diffs.
> 
> He literally one shot Madara with a single punch (as his hits are >> Fate Bros constructs).


As I showed Hellraiser. Teen Fate Bros >>> Adult Fate Bros.


blk said:


> Also no Kaguya is weaker than Isshiki, saying that she is stronger is like saying that BZ is stronger than JJ Madara because he curbfodderstomped & trashed him like garbage with an off guard hit.


Oh my god... It's literally common knowledge that Revived-Kaguya > Post-Fruit Kaguya > Isshiki. Isshiki is only stronger than Pre-Fruit Kaguya.

And again with the Black Zetsu dues ex machina, give it a rest. It's a completely fail argument.


blk said:


> Even if we go with hilarious stats restrictions (which are an integral part of Isshiki's fighting style, as he negates any and all Ninjutsu with hax thus forcing the battle to hand-to-hand, where he has the highest stats of the verse excluding Baryon Naruto), Isshiki still BFRs Madara no diff.
> He wins w/out even touching the fodder.


It's not a restriction when a lot of people think Isshiki has garbage stats compared to Revived Kaguya. It's only a restriction in your incorrect mind.

You know what, fuck the restriction.

Madara absolutely fucking shits on Isshiki and your Boruto faves can do nothing about it.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> It's not a restriction when a lot of people think Isshiki has garbage stats compared to Revived Kaguya. It's only a restriction in your incorrect mind.
> 
> You know what, fuck the restriction.
> 
> Madara absolutely fucking shits on Isshiki and your Boruto faves can do nothing about it.



These people have not read the manga then 


And as i said, BFR gg whether stats are equal or not.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> These people have not read the manga then
> 
> 
> And as i said, BFR gg whether stats are equal or not.


If you read the OP, you'd see that I gave Madara Yomotsu Hirasaka.

Which is arguably superior to Isshiki's Space-Time Ability.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Onda Vital said:


> Can Isshiki see limbo?


He couldn't see through special-dust. So I'm going to say* no*.

At best he can sense it, but not on the same level as SPSM Sensing.


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Ishiiki negs, Madara was getting negged by baby Rikudo bros.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Zembie said:


> Madara was getting negged by baby Rikudo bros.


1. Prime Juudara was confident in victory against both Naruto & Sasuke. And didn't struggle with them once he had both Rinnegan.

2. "Baby" Rikudou Bros are much stronger than Adult Rikudo Bros.


> Ishiiki negs,


Try lying again.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Well Madara has shown he can use two of Kaguya's KKM jutsu, so should also have her Rinne-sharingan ST Jutsu. However, that isn't necessary here. Frankly speaking JJ is overkill.

Isshiti hasn't shown any sight or sensory feats that would allow him to sense Limbo, they play ping-pong with him knocking his teeth out, unlike Cuckruto they shit diff. 1 is enough for a stomp, but 4 is overkill. Amp them on Jyubi juice and they jump a few tiers.

Isshiti gets curb fodderstomped, especially if six paths aren't restricted.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> 1. Prime Juudara was confident in victory against both Naruto & Sasuke. And didn't struggle with them once he had both Rinnegan.


Sure he was, never mind the fact that Naruto was stalemating Madaras limbo with clones.


Cryorex said:


> 2. "Baby" Rikudou Bros are much stronger than Adult Rikudo Bros.
> 
> Try lying again.


HA
HA
HA

Remind me to not post anything serious in your threads that include Boruto characters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Zembie said:


> Sure he was, never mind the fact that Naruto was stalemating Madaras limbo with clones.


Doesn't change the fact he wasn't being pressured anymore once he had both.

And once he had done IT and had the Rinne Sharingan, he was confident in his victory.

These two points are fact. No matter how much you want to deny them.


Zembie said:


> HA
> HA
> HA
> 
> Remind me to not post anything serious in your threads that include Boruto characters.


If you're just going to post the same BS as you just have previously, be my guest.


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> If you read the OP, you'd see that I gave Madara Yomotsu Hirasaka.
> 
> Which is arguably superior to Isshiki's Space-Time Ability.



Oh didn't notice that.

So on top of decreasing Isshiki's stats by orders of magnitude, you gave Mads an ability he doesn't have 


Still, i don't see Madara winning.

Shrinking is too OP, Madara is gonna get rods all over his body that will drain his reserves and possibly destabilize him.
In general he can't do much against that, since there is no dodging or stopping them.

While i don't see a single offensive ability of Madara being of any use.

Generic ninjutsu are pointless via absorption (or shrinking too).

TSBs are shrinked into nothingness.

CT is useless because Isshiki can fly (and teleport everywhere he wants).

Limbo (&Madara himself) are trashed in cqc via shrinking (used to both attack via microscopic rods, the cubes, etc and to evade).
Also his Rinnegan will go the way of Koji's clone eyes, so he won't  have Limbo for long.


So Isshiki still wins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Doesn't change the fact he wasn't being pressured anymore once he had both.
> 
> And once he had done IT and had the Rinne Sharingan, he was confident in his victory.


He was confident in victory after absorbing the shinju as well. What a surprise, Madara is talking out of his ass.


Cryorex said:


> If you're just going to post the same BS as you just have previously, be my guest.


I will.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> *Stipulations:*
> Madara also has Yomotsu Hirasaka

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


>





blk said:


> Oh didn't notice that.
> 
> So on top of decreasing Isshiki's stats by orders of magnitude, you gave Mads an ability he doesn't have



*Madara has the Rinne Sharingan*, so I see no reason for him to not be able to use Yomotsu Hirasaka & Amenominaka if he wanted to.

Though the Chakra cost of Amenominaka is probably not worth it, which is why I didn't add it.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Zembie said:


> He was confident in victory after absorbing the shinju as well. What a surprise, Madara is talking out of his ass.
> 
> I will.



He was never scared of losing, he wanted to cast IT first which is why he went for his eye. Once he got his eye, he came back, Sasuke couldn't even speed blitz and nor could Naruto intercept him. He literally made them look like fodders, casts IT, comes back down to stomp diff the cuckbros. Next thing you know deus ex machina hit, and he did that without employing the six paths, which were also deciding to take a break for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> *Madara has the Rinne Sharingan*, so I see no reason for him to not be able to use Yomotsu Hirasaka & Amenominaka if he wanted to, though the Chakra cost of Amenominaka is probably not worth it, which is why I didn't add it.



So i guess Isshiki has Vacuum punches because he has Byakugan...? 

Anyway i won't argue this because it's a thread condition.

But you haven't addressed the other points.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> *Madara has the Rinne Sharingan*, so I see no reason for him to not be able to use Yomotsu Hirasaka & Amenominaka if he wanted to.
> 
> Though the Chakra cost of Amenominaka is probably not worth it, which is why I didn't add it.


Yomotsu Hirasaka is a Rinnegan ability now ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Yomotsu Hirasaka is a Rinnegan ability now ?


Every Rinnegan has Limbo now.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> So i guess Isshiki has Vacuum punches because he has Byakugan...?


Not the same.


blk said:


> But you haven't addressed the other points.


Give me a minute, just sorting some stuff out. They're okay points and I would like to address them properly.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Yomotsu Hirasaka is a Rinnegan ability now ?


Amenominaka & Yomotsu Hirasaka are both Rinne Sharingan Space-Time abilities that are clearly directly linked to each other.

Only fan-fic Boruto fappers believe it's some Ootsutsuki ability and nothing to do with the Rinne Sharingan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> So i guess Isshiki has Vacuum punches because he has Byakugan...?
> 
> Anyway i won't argue this because it's a thread condition.
> 
> But you haven't addressed the other points.



That's a silly argument from a fellow itachi fan. Vacuum palm is a learn skill utilised alongside the Byakugan, while Rinne-sharingan jutsu come from it, just like the IT Madara used.

I expect more from a fellow Itachi fan, looks like Cuckbros and Trashruto series are messing with your rational faculty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Yomotsu Hirasaka are both Rinne Sharingan space time abilities that are clearly directly linked to each other.


The data-book doesn't state it's a Rinnegan ability though.

Nor is there any SFX associated with the Rinnegan when Yomotsu Hirasaka is used.

There is when Amenominaka & IT are used however.

Your lack of self-awareness is ironic.

You're the fan-fic fapper preaching Madara has an ability he doesn't have and has NEVER SHOWN.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> The data-book doesn't state it's a Rinnegan ability though.
> 
> Nor is there any SFX associated with the Rinnegan when Yomotsu Hirasaka is used.
> 
> ...


Cuckruto fans think giving Prime Juudara Yomotsu Hirasaka is reaching and hilarious.

*But giving Adult Naruto ALL OF Six Paths Haori Naruto's abilities is completely fine.*

Reactions: Kage 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Cuckruto fans think giving Prime Juudara Yomotsu Hirasaka is reaching and hilarious.
> *
> But giving Adult Naruto ALL OF Six Paths Haori Naruto's abilities is completely fine.*


Proof of Madara ever using Yomotsu Hirasaka as well as supported by the Data-Book stating that it's a Rinnegan ability or else...

... FOH son.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


>

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> That's a silly argument from a fellow itachi fan. Vacuum palm is a learn skill utilised alongside the Byakugan, while Rinne-sharingan jutsu come from it, just like the IT Madara used.
> 
> I expect more from a fellow Itachi fan, looks like Cuckbros and Trashruto series are messing with your rational faculty



Even if that's the case Sasuke required years to develop his S/T long range teleportation.... so i don't see why it would be any different for Mads...


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> He couldn't see through special-dust. So I'm going to say* no*


The Rinnegan couldn't see through a cloud of smoke. Yet could still see the world of Limbo.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Even if that's the case Sasuke required years to develop his S/T long range teleportation.... so i don't see why it would be any different for Mads...



Sasuke's ST isn't a power of the Rinne-sharingan, so in his case it's understandable. Heck Obito learnt to sync with Kaguya's dimension in mere moments. Anyway, Madara on the other hand demonstrated two of Kaguya's KKM techniques with zero practice, it stands to reason the powers come from the Rinne-sharingan. A sasuke and Madara comparison isn't really a weighty one here.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> The Rinnegan couldn't see through a cloud of smoke. Yet could still see the world of Limbo.


Isshiki doesn't have the Rinnegan or Six Paths Senjutsu though...

So we have no idea if he could perceive the world of Limbo or not.

And since it's the Juubi/Shinju that's described as a force of Natural Energy, in regards to Six Paths Senjutsu. It's probable that Ootsutsuki's do not have the same connection to Natural Energy/Nature that JJ's & Kaguya had.

And before anyone says... Pre-JJ Hags & Hamura had Six Paths Senjutsu, not they didn't. That's Studio Perriot Fan-Fiction. (No Gudoudama except for their Staff's, seemingly no Flight, no RG/9-Tomoe Seal Pattern.)

Their Chakras are more comparable to Post-JJ Obito(but stronger), in that they had natural/passive Six Paths Sage Chakra, but not the Technique/Ability of Six Paths Senjutsu.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Isshiki doesn't have the Rinnegan or Six Paths Senjutsu though...
> 
> So we have no idea if he could perceive the world of Limbo or not.


The Limbo realm coexists/is adjacent to the physical world.

The reason Sasuke and Naruto can see and sense Limbo respectively is because the Rinnegan and SPSM allow to see & sense chakra beyond dimensions, respectively.

Isshiki can detect chakra beyond dimensions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> The Limbo realm coexists/is adjacent to the physical world.
> 
> The reason Sasuke and Naruto can see and sense Limbo respectively is because the Rinnegan and SPSM allow to see & sense chakra beyond dimensions, respectively.
> 
> Isshiki can detect chakra beyond dimensions.



You can't help but make shit up. Six Paths senjutsu grants comprehension of all things and the Rinnegan lets one see it. How does that translate to Isshiti outside of fanfiction, does he have either ability

Your boy failed to sense Naruto coming up on him, so..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Your boy failed to sense Naruto coming up on him, so..


I can't remember this, can you post a panel my man.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I can't remember this, can you post a panel my man.



 Before Baryon mode Naruto came and kicked Isshit's face. He couldn't sense the chakra, he had to see it, iirc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

@Cryorex

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

The People who keep screaming BFR forget *Summoning Jutsu *exist which negates BFR.







JJ Madara chakra>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all the Edo Kage chakra combined. 
Madara Literally Just uses a Wood Clone or shadow Clone to summoning him back, where he than Process to Stomp Isshiki.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Isshiki doesn't have the Rinnegan or Six Paths Senjutsu though


Irrelevant to my point. You tried to debunk the claim that Isshiki can't see Limbo because he couldn't see through "special" dust. I showed you that your logic was wrong.

And yes as others mentioned already, Isshiki can sense beings across dimensions, so his sensory powers does rival that of RSM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> The Rinnegan couldn't see through a cloud of smoke. Yet could still see the world of Limbo.




Yet He couldn't Sense Sasuke, who walked into his dimension undetected Without Isshiki knowing. 

I highly doubt he is Sensing Limbo, But you're more than welcome to prove your case.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2020)

Limbo is irrelevant in all cases. What are they supposed to do? Punch him? 
I am sure that will tickle him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Oh didn't notice that.
> 
> So on top of decreasing Isshiki's stats by orders of magnitude, you gave Mads an ability he doesn't have
> 
> ...




LMFAO...That your argument? Rods that will drain his chakra...SMH


Those Rods wasn't even Fast enough to completely Drain base Naruto who Was able to remove them. 




Even Kurama called Naruto pitiful,  I don't see how those Rods are going to help here when a Naruto with Statements from Kurama Calling him pitiful can remove them easily. 

Even Kojin could some what handle and fight Isshiki without take hits from him, and react to his attacks.  It sad that People are soo stuck in the moment that they think clones can gain Rikudou tier Chakra...Just because Said Clone was Made by [insert famous Scientist name].  It had already been portrayed Rikudou chakra>>>>Normal Sage mode chakra>>normal chakra. 





His abilities are limited to shrinking+BFR+Absorption, no where near enough to stop someone Madara level. 




Revived Kaguya>>>>>>>>>>>>revived Isshiki. 



It takes 3 days for Isshiki's power to destroy his body,  Prime Madara was close to Revive Kaguya level Regardless of what people say, Hagoromo Statements imply this as Mugen was Kaguya's Power which Madara gained in the God Tree. 





Madara's Limbo Stomps Isshiki.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO...That your argument? Rods that will drain his chakra...SMH
> 
> 
> Those Rods wasn't even Fast enough to completely Drain base Naruto who Was able to remove them.
> ...



Also, can't madara make his own rods amped on RSM chakra

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> Limbo is irrelevant in all cases. What are they supposed to do? Punch him?
> I am sure that will tickle him.



that same can be said for Isshiki punches which didn't even do much to Kojin

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> that same can be said for Isshiki punches which didn't even do much to Kojin


So?

JJ madara was curbfodderstomped by Zetsu's naked arm, was he not? 

it just means Koji is physically stronger than JJ Madara.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO...That your argument? Rods that will drain his chakra...SMH
> 
> 
> Those Rods wasn't even Fast enough to completely Drain base Naruto who Was able to remove them.
> ...


So you're basically using rods created by Base Jigen, the *weakest form* of Isshiki, to prove your goddamn point.

K bud.


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> So?
> 
> JJ madara was curbfodderstomped by Zetsu's naked arm, was he not?



You always seem to use that to downplay  JJ Madara, but Zetsu had DMS  Obito, who chakra can damage Revived KAguya. 

It's not really a downplay because Obito was able to do that to Madara as well. 




New Folder said:


> it just means Koji is physically stronger than JJ Madara.



Nope because He was unable to Over power Konohamaru in a brief scuffle they had.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> So you're basically using rods created by Base Jigen, the *weakest form* of Isshiki, to prove your goddamn point.
> 
> K bud.



when has he used Rods as Isshiki?  If you can find some i'll gladly use that to make the same Point that his rods are not even that great of a Weapon. 

ck


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> when has he used Rods as Isshiki?


How about you read the manga ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> You always seem to use that to downplay JJ Madara, but Zetsu had DMS Obito, who chakra can damage Revived KAguya.


Lol, what? 
Kakashi used Raikiri-Kamui to teleport that part of Kaguya's hand. Meanwhile, Zetsu used his naked eye with no jutsu whatsoever. 



MYGod000 said:


> Nope because He was unable to Over power Konohamaru in a brief scuffle they had.


what does this have to do with what I said? 
here


New Folder said:


> it just means Koji is *physically* stronger than JJ Madara.



where Koji Vs Konohamaru was with Rasengan. 
they were not fighting in CQC.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> How about you read the manga ?



Those Rods have no feats or statements to judge, Anything after that is head canon Territory buddy. 


We don't know how fast they Drain chakra, or anything.  Nice job posting something irrelevant.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> Lol, what?
> Kakashi used Raikiri-Kamui to teleport that part of Kaguya's hand. Meanwhile, Zetsu used his naked eye with no jutsu whatsoever.
> 
> 
> ...



using Obito's chakra.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> using Obito's chakra.


which is completely irrelevant? 

and it's not only Zetsu either for the record. JJ Madara lost half of his body to Gai's kick, and admitted that he almost got killed.


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> Those Rods have no feats or statements to judge, Anything after that is head canon Territory buddy.


Head-canon territory ?

You mean *your* territory ?





> We don't know how fast they Drain chakra, or anything.  Nice job posting something irrelevant.


So this is what you say when you didn't know Isshiki used rods in the manga and asked for proof he did ? Saying that it's irrelevant ?

Admit you got corrected and you didn't know jack shit kiddo.



Keep it up MYTroll. You're a good comedian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> which is completely irrelevant?



How is it irrelevant when every thing Kakashi Accomplished in that Battle was due to Obito's chakra? 




New Folder said:


> and it's not only Zetsu either for the record. JJ Madara lost half of his body to Gai's kick, and admitted that he almost got killed.



8th Gate Gai to be exact,  can you prove Isshiki wouldn't lose half of his body from the same attack?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Booring, at least make the posts spicy with a well thought out insult here and there..


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Head-canon territory ?
> 
> You mean *your* territory ?
> 
> ...




The rods Have no feats, you made an Irrelevant point.  You replied to me using rods by Jigen instead of Isshiki, and I told you why. Because Isshiki Rods have no feats to gauge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> How is it irrelevant when every thing Kakashi Accomplished in that Battle was due to Obito's chakra?


I already explain to you 
Kakashi USED ACTUAL JUTSU to hurt Kaguya. Zetsu used NO jutsu. 

It's not that complicated  




MYGod000 said:


> 8th Gate Gai to be exact, can you prove Isshiki wouldn't lose half of his body from the same attack?


he fought the much stronger Naruto & Sasuke at the same time, and he was doing just fine.  

Isshiki is physically the strongest character we have seen whether you like it or not.


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> I already explain to you
> Kakashi USED ACTUAL JUTSU to hurt Kaguya. Zetsu used NO jutsu.
> 
> It's not that complicated
> ...


Goku Naruto mode is stronger than Ishiki imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

New Folder said:


> I already explain to you
> Kakashi USED ACTUAL JUTSU to hurt Kaguya. Zetsu used NO jutsu.
> 
> It's not that complicated


 sakura was able to damage Kaguya, but couldn't do nothing to Madara's Limbo. 

Sakura physical Feats<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Gai in 8th Gate. 

Why do you think Isshiki again wouldn't be Damage by Gai attack again, when Sakura and Gai has been shown to be able to damage Otsutsuki with physical strength? 




New Folder said:


> he fought the much stronger Naruto & Sasuke at the same time, and he was doing just fine.
> 
> Isshiki is physically the strongest character we have seen whether you like it or not.


Naruto and Sasuke being Stronger remains to be seen,  especially since Kurama statements calling Naruto skills rusty, Pathetic, and Pitiful. 



Isshiki was getting Stalled,  Naruto using a Power up weaker than A.A Mode was destroying Isshiki.


----------



## Artistwannabe (Dec 29, 2020)

There are 2 type of people in any cross-threads like this. Those who believe everyone in Boruto is god level simply for being included in the series, and those who think everyone in Boruto is absolute garbage for simply being in the series. A consensus will never happen between any of those parties because in reality both interpretations can be correct. Featwise in Boruto everyone is garbage, narrative wise everyone is some god or whatever the fuck you want to call it. There is no middle ground and nothing like that would ever be established, simple.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> There are 2 type of people in any cross-threads like this. Those who believe everyone in Boruto is god level simply for being included in the series, and those who think everyone in Boruto is absolute garbage for simply being in the series. A consensus will never happen between any of those parties because in reality both interpretations can be correct. Featwise in Boruto everyone is garbage, narrative wise everyone is some god or whatever the fuck you want to call it. There is no middle ground and nothing like that would ever be established, simple.


Yeah pretty much...


----------



## Artistwannabe (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Yeah pretty much...


I honestly do not know what to think anymore


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Artistwannabe said:


> I honestly do not know what to think anymore


The Eternal Boruto-Scaling war... forever will it split the fandom in two.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zembie (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> The Eternal Boruto-Scaling war... forever will it split the fandom in two.


At least it leads to flame wars and lots of replies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Proof of Madara ever using Yomotsu Hirasaka as well as supported by the Data-Book stating that it's a Rinnegan ability or else...
> 
> ... FOH son.


Did not Urashiki use Yomutsu Hirasaka despite not possessing the Rinne Sharingan?


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Did not Urashiki use Yomutsu Hirasaka despite not possessing the Rinne Sharingan?


Urashiki is 100% a filler character. Everything Perriot does left to their own devices is garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Urashiki is 100% a filler character. Everything Perriot does left to their own devices is garbage.


Boruto anime is approved by Kishimoto. @Rai could do us a favour and post the link.


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Did not Urashiki use Yomutsu Hirasaka despite not possessing the Rinne Sharingan?


Yeah, he used it without his Rinnegan on the train when he came to steal Gaara's chakra.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Boruto anime is approved by Kishimoto. @Rai could do us a favour and post the link.


I don't give a crap.* It's garbage filler and everyone knows & acknowledges that.*

If you want to take things from Purely-Perriot Content and consider it Canon... then you can take all the - Time-Travel, Base Jiraiya, KN1 Naruto & Cuckold Adult Sasuke stuff with it.


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Yeah, he used it without his Rinnegan on the train when he came to steal Gaara's chakra.


Yup that's correct.


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I don't give a crap.* It's garbage filler and everyone knows & acknowledges that.*
> 
> If you want to take things from purely Perriot Content and consider it Canon... then you can take all the - Time-Travel, Base Jiraiya, KN1 Naruto & Cuckold Adult Sasuke stuff with it.


Just like "the Last" is filler too right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> I don't give a crap.* It's garbage filler and everyone knows & acknowledges that.*
> 
> If you want to take things from purely Perriot Content and consider it Canon... then you can take all the - Time-Travel, Base Jiraiya, KN1 Naruto & Cuckold Adult Sasuke stuff with it.


Just like "the Last" is filler too right?


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Just like "the Last" is filler too right?


It's not as bad as the Urashiki Arc, but it ain't too far behind it on the Garbage scale.

Urashiki Arc is on a whole other level though.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> Boruto anime is approved by Kishimoto. @Rai could do us a favour and post the link.



Nope, not even Kodachi approved episodes save a few @Platypus do your thing.


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> It's not as bad as the Urashiki Arc, but it ain't too far behind it on the Garbage scale.
> 
> Urashiki Arc is on a whole other level though.


Okay.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

The Last is what I'd describe as - "Canon, taken with a grain of salt." e.g. don't take it too seriously. Since it has a lot of typical Perriot nonsense riddled within it.

Urashiki Arc outright belongs in the bin.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Madara w/ all 10 Gudoudama


Stop acting like TSBs matter to Gods


Cryorex said:


> *Stipulations:*
> Madara also has Yomotsu Hirasaka


Cuz otherwise its neg diff and you know it  

Isshiki still low diffs at worst

Isshiki > Fate bros >>> Teen fate bros >>> Madara >= Teen fate bros individually at best for madara

Taijutsu alone will likely fucking nigh oneshot

Isshiki was OHKOing Rikudo avatars

Madara doesn’t have that level of durability

Reactions: Winner 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## JayK (Dec 29, 2020)

Isshiki puts Madara into a bag and beats the shit out of him Krampus style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop acting like TSBs matter to Gods


TSB's scale with power/chakra, just like any other Jutsu or ability.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Cuz otherwise its neg diff and you know it


Nope


WorldsStrongest said:


> Isshiki still low diffs at worst


Nope


WorldsStrongest said:


> Isshiki > Fate bros >>> Teen fate bros >>> Madara >= Teen fate bros individually at best for madara


Wrong because...

Revived Kaguya > Post-Fruit Kaguya > Isshiki >> V2 Jigen

V2 Jigen stomped Adult Fate-Bro's.

Yet Teen Fate-Bro's held their own against Revived-Kaguya.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Taijutsu alone will likely fucking nigh oneshot


Adult Naruto, who is a lot weaker than Teen Naruto, sure. Prime Juudara, who is stronger than Teen Naruto. Nope.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 29, 2020)

Isshiki ghettostomps

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> TSB's scale with power/chakra


Exactly

And thats why they dont matter

Because Madaras a joke compared to the names you laughably believe TSBs to tip the scales in


Cryorex said:


> Nope


Yes actually

Hed get BFR fucked in seconds without your fanfic amp

Same shit JIGEN, IN BASE, NOT V1 OR 2, AND NOT ISSHIKI, damn near did to Rikudo Naruto, whos easily > Madara.


Cryorex said:


> Wrong


No

No it isnt

Youre just incapable of understanding basic shit

Like for example the fact that Sasuke and Naruto still have the Rinnegan and SPSM they got from Hag, therefore means they didnt lose Hags powers.

Not rocket science 


Cryorex said:


> Revived Kaguya > Post-Fruit Kaguya


We most certainly do not know this


Cryorex said:


> Post-Fruit Kaguya > Isshiki


We also dont know this


Cryorex said:


> Teen Fate-Bro's held their own against Revived-Kaguya.


When she didnt have KI and they had a OHKO mechanic in their favor you mean 

Not to mention the fight being more PIS heavy than the vast majority of the franchise such as a DMS Kamui asspull bailout among other things.


Cryorex said:


> Adult Naruto, who is a lot weaker than Teen Naruto






No he isnt

Use your eyes for once in your history here please 

Naruto is outrighted stated and shown to retain all of his powers and abilities as a teen and his hype and feats are far greater than when he was a teen 

You would need to be on all the drugs to still buy this "they got weaker" nonsense 

They are directly stated and shown even in the confines of the OG manga to have gotten MORE POWERFUL after fighting kaguya

Not weaker

You have nothing and have never had anything to stand on in this argument 


Cryorex said:


> Prime Juudara, who is stronger than Teen Naruto


Prime Juudaras Limbos (superior Jutsu over KBs) tied with a virgin Rikudo Narutos KBs who VISIBLY far improved stats wise after Madara got a sex change

So this is horseshit as well

Naruto is easily physically superior to Madara even as a Teen, the only argument for Madars "superiority" would be Mugen 

Which doesnt exactly help him eat an avatar OHKOing punch

Troll more rex

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Alita (Dec 29, 2020)

Isshiki stomps as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Let the record reflect we did this thread already like a month or 2 ago with one slight difference

It was Isshiki vs 2 MADARAS and the consensus is that Isshiki still slaps  

The same trolls who think six paths chakra doesnt amp base stats at all, or that the stated user of SPSM and the visibly obvious owner of a Tomoe Rinnegan dont have Six Paths powers spewing their usual doamage control changes nothing here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Let the record reflect we did this thread already like a month or 2 ago with one slight difference
> 
> It was Isshiki vs 2 MADARAS and the consensus is that Isshiki still slaps


And the Boruto wankers still post the same crap.


WorldsStrongest said:


> The same trolls who think six paths chakra doesnt amp base stats at all, or that the stated user of SPSM and the visibly obvious owner of a Tomoe Rinnegan dont have Six Paths powers spewing their usual doamage control changes nothing here.


Continue lying. SPSM & RG are separate to Hagaromo's Six Paths Chakra.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> the Boruto wankers


Its not wank when we look at this





And say that that shit dumps on LITERALLY ANY PHYSICAL SHOWING IN THE ENTIRE NARUTO MANGA and then factor that into your forward scaling dude

You are the same guy who took literally months upon months of the entire damn forum telling you The Last was written, directed, supervised AND EDITED by Kishimoto, and yet you still to this day deny its canonicity. 

Youre the problem

That aint hard to see


Cryorex said:


> Continue lying.


So now youre saying you DONT believe the Adults are weaker?

Cuz thats what you claimed 2 seconds ago


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> And the Boruto wankers still post the same crap.
> 
> Continue lying. SPSM & RG are separate to Hags Six Paths Chakra.



Yep, you're arguing with a person who makes shit up. He still hasn't provided the scans that Hags gave the seals for Kaguya and he recently ran away from a debate with Kagutsutchi who is still waiting on his rebuttal

He claims moon level, yet can't even establish how big the moon is. Adult cuckbros getting dickslapped by Momoshiki and Kinshiki while being handled by low Kage, I guess those low kage are also moon level, so is Burpruto. 

And he relies on a filler movie, where we have kid Naruto knowing shadow clone jutsu.

@Animegoin @Lyren you reading this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Its not wank when we look at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the one that thinks Studio Perriot content created by the same people responsible for the Urashiki Arc, has higher authority than Manga Canon.

The Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga shits on everything The Last may have implied in regards to power scaling.




WorldsStrongest said:


> So now youre saying you DONT believe the Adults are weaker?
> 
> Cuz thats what you claimed 2 seconds ago


Yes they are weaker. I never alluded to believing otherwise.

They lost Hagaromo's Six Paths Chakra which was stored within their respective Seals after sealing Kaguya, that's a fact wether you like it or not. RG & SPSM are from Indra+Ashura Chakra & 9-Bijuu Chakra respectively, awakened by Hagaromo for them.

One day you'll stop making stuff up and accept this as canon instead of your head-canon.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> He still hasn't provided the scans that Hags gave the seals for Kaguya a


I have actually

You and your troll fanclub can keep lying

But Ive posted it and its been ignored in like 2 separate threads and instead claim youve conveniently never seen it

Youre a waste of breath to even talk to on the topic

not that anyone takes you seriously on any topic regardless

Ya know what they say tho

birds of a feather and all that


dergeist said:


> recently ran away from a debate with Kagutsutchi who is still waiting on his rebuttal


Also didnt happen

I got banned and have already posted everything of relevance on the subject in the thread in question

Continue to embarrass yourself with idiotic lies tho


dergeist said:


> He claims moon level,


Because I have eyes and a functioning brain

Whats your excuse


dergeist said:


> can't even establish how big the moon is


Literally the dumbest attempt at damage control Ive ever seen

"Cant establish size of a celestial body thats visible from anywhere on the entire fucking planet despite being thousands of miles away"

Wow


dergeist said:


> Adult cuckbros getting dickslapped by Momoshiki and Kinshiki


Literally never happened but cool


dergeist said:


> being handled by low Kage


Also never happened


dergeist said:


> @Animegoin @Lyren you reading this


Yes by all means call in some more of the goon squad

Between the 4 of you you MIGHT actually be able to scrap together a coherent reply

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sage King (Dec 29, 2020)

Juudara  slaughters and it's not even close.
Limbo solos that fodder.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xingi (Dec 29, 2020)

Madara fans don't seem to be coping well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I have actually
> 
> You and your troll fanclub can keep lying
> 
> ...



Your BS isn't the scan, bring it for us troll. We're still waiting, gobbling isn't presenting scans, so get to it, bring that scan.




WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally the dumbest attempt at damage control Ive ever seen
> 
> "Cant establish size of a celestial body thats visible from anywhere on the entire fucking planet despite being thousands of miles away"
> 
> Wow



This is the NV moon, not the actual moon and we already have the diameter for the SPCT on record. It's not that big not even remotely close.

Still waiting on you to provide the scans though





WorldsStrongest said:


> Literally never happened but cool
> 
> Also never happened
> 
> ...



It was going to happen, which is why KB refused to do it, but you carry on with denying it

Also didn't Sakura, Sai, and Shikamaru tank silver wheel explosion

@Animegoin you know anything about it?

Also, you wanna tell is why you ran away from Kagutsutchi. The excuse was you were banned, but you couldn't formulate the rebuttal during your ban and post it post ban. Whose the flopped troll on damage control

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> You're the one that thinks Studio Perriot content created by the same people responsible for the Urashiki Arc


Wrong from jump street and Ive already told you why


WorldsStrongest said:


> The Last was written, directed, supervised AND EDITED by Kishimoto, and yet you still to this day deny its canonicity.


Youve cucked this for months tho so Im not exactly shocked 


Cryorex said:


> The Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga shits on everything


No it doesnt

Boruto manga backs up the scaling and Gaidens been explained to you by Kishimoto on panel like 3 times

Shin also does literally nothing to them in the long run despite their haggard states, they legit walk off his fucking attacks and the dude gets finessed by Sakura

Even if you wanna fucking argue that the fate bros got weaker when literally everything implies the exact opposite, for you to reference the Shin fight youd have to beleive that their Pre Rikudo levels are on par with fucking Sakura even with the addition of a Rinnegan and SPSM and another 50% of Kurama

So....Good luck with that ass backwards opinion my guy.


Cryorex said:


> Yes they are weaker. I never alluded to believing otherwise.


You literally called me accusing you of that belief a lie


WorldsStrongest said:


> The same trolls who think six paths chakra doesnt amp base stats at all, or that the stated user of SPSM and the visibly obvious owner of a Tomoe Rinnegan dont have Six Paths powers spewing their usual doamage control changes nothing here.





Cryorex said:


> Continue lying


So yes

Yes you did


Cryorex said:


> They lost Hagaromo's Six Paths Chakra


No they didnt

Cuz if they did they wouldnt have his fucking powers they received from him

And their chakra and stats wouldnt be comparable and even greater than their Teen selves with the seals, and Sasuke wouldnt be comparable to Naruto in reserves 

And they are


Cryorex said:


> which was stored within their respective Seals after sealing Kaguya


No it wasnt actually 



Cryorex said:


> that's a fact


Must be why you have literally 0 excerpts or citations to back this claim


Cryorex said:


> RG & SPSM are from Indra+Ashura Chakra & 9-Bijuu Chakra respectively


Youve been fucked into the mattress on this topic over and over again and you just keep coming back for meore

You must like what I do to you

SPSM has nothing at all to do with Biju chakra

This is not stated or implied fucking anywhere, and is visibly proven untrue when we see Hag and Hamura and Toneri all using it WITHOUT A SHRED of Biju chakra in any of them

The Rinnegan Sasuke got is also stated to have been received directly from Hag in the guides. Full stop has nothing to do with Ashura power that he flat out doesnt fucking have anywhere

Now ignore this blatantly obvious shit like you always do despite me ram rodding you with it sans lube  


Cryorex said:


> One day you'll stop making stuff up and accept this as canon instead of your head-canon


You are aware your only cheerleaders on this subject are 2 Madara stans no one here has taken a word seriously from since they made their accounts right?

And literally every time you make any of your arguments you get shot down by literally everyone else with real basic and obvious canon citations that you just flat out ignore?

Yet im the one using headcanon and ignoring canon?

Could I even PAY YOU to be more ironic?

Dont think I could

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

xingi said:


> Madara fans don't seem to be coping well


Madara fans every time they see a post saying Isshiki wins:

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

xingi said:


> Madara fans don't seem to be coping well


Theyve been on suicide watch since TL dropped 

nothing new there


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Let's not forget the fact that some of the kiddos arguing in this thread literally believe the moon is only as big as the Ten-Tails/Gedō Statue.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 29, 2020)

This thread didn’t have to turn mean but they always do


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Madara fans every time they see a post saying Isshiki wins:



Isshit fans when reality (Isshiti got negged by pre-fruit kaguya) meets their wank (Isshiti stonk)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Sage King said:


> Juudara  slaughters and it's not even close.
> Limbo solos that fodder.



But, but Isshiti stonk, Adult Cuckbros faps told me. Lets forget Kinshiki and Isshiti were getting their shit pushed in by low kage, while kinshiki was fodderising 1 cuckbro. The other one couldn't escape from some twig binds, which got no doffed by a kunai. Cuckbros stonk = Isshiti stonk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lyren (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Your BS isn't the scan, bring it for us troll. We're still waiting, gobbling isn't presenting scans, so get to it, bring that scan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice curbfodderstomp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

@dergeist

It's literally a bad joke at this point that these guys still believe in things like God Tier Base Naruto, among other retarded beliefs. Despite the Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga proving them wrong OVER and OVER and OVER again.

Some new info will come out proving how garbage Adult Fate Bros are now. And they'll immediately get right on their damage control duties as usual.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

The damage control in this thread literally showing why this thread was made in the first place.



Madara fans who yet again can't cope, especially with their fave now being irrelevant after his forced sex change.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Lyren said:


> Nice curbfodderstomp



My pleasure

 I'm sure he'll come back with some more manure. I don't expect the scans, though.



Cryorex said:


> @dergeist
> 
> It's literally a bad joke at this point that these guys still believe in things like God Tier Base Naruto, among other retarded beliefs. Despite the Naruto Gaiden & Boruto Manga proving them wrong OVER and OVER and OVER again.
> 
> Some new info will come out proving how garbage Adult Fate Bros are. And they'll get right on their damage control duties as usual.



"Rokduo tier" base Naruto who couldn't escape from a few vines and had to be cut down by a kunai

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> The damage control in this thread literally showing why this thread was made in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> Madara fans who yet again can't cope, especially with their fave now being irrelevant after his forced sex change.


Hypocrisy at it's finest.

You guys have been suicidal ever since Delta's superior, Boro, got schooled by some kids.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Hypocrisy at it's finest.
> 
> You guys have been suicidal ever since Delta's superior, Boro, got schooled by some kids.



Let's not forget Pre-fruit Kaguya shit diffed the one stomping the Adult cuckbros

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> And Pre-fruit Kaguya shit diffed the one stomping the cuckbros.


And Base Momoshiki was running for sweat life from Darui & Gaara.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> And Base Momoshiki was running for sweat life from Darui & Gaara.



Even though he was going to show the filthy humans, while Kinshiki was getting his shit pushed in by Chojuro and Kurotsuchi 

But we be the one's on damage control

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Even though he was going to show the filthy humans, while Kinshiki was getting his shit pushed in by Chojuro and Kurotsuchi
> 
> But we be the one's on damage control


So fucking true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> So fucking true.



Anyway, I'm done with the trolls, they don't even have arguments, just a lot of specialties based off of headcanon assumptions. Wasting time here isn't warranted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Mamma mia. The damage control in the last 5-6 posts.



Talk about consolation.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> And Base Momoshiki was running for sweat life from Darui & Gaara.


And 3 eyed Madara didnt run away, he flat out got oneshotted by fucking Zetsu who lost to a teenage Chojuro

But by all means continue to stick to low ends but just conveniently NOT for Madara

Not at all telling regarding your intentions here or anything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO...That your argument? Rods that will drain his chakra...SMH
> 
> 
> Those Rods wasn't even Fast enough to completely Drain base Naruto who Was able to remove them.
> ...



Admittedly Madara won't go down from chakra drain, i just put that there to mention it.

Still, he can fill every hole Madara has with enough black rods to completely obliterate his body in one go if he wants to 

Nothing Mads can do about it.

Limbo is completely irrelevant.
With equalized stats Madara just gets his eyes destroyed and that's it.
With non-equalized stats Isshiki can literally stand there all day and let the Limbos hit him with no effect.


Every other jutsu Madara has in inconsequential.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And 3 eyed Madara didnt run away, he flat out got oneshotted by fucking Zetsu who lost to a teenage Chojuro
> 
> But by all means continue to stick to low ends but just conveniently NOT for Madara
> 
> Not at all telling regarding your intentions here or anything


Comparing a legitimate dues ex machina to genuinely being pressured by Kage Tiers.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> Comparing a legitimate dues ex machina


No Im comparing stupid with stupid in a 1:1 ratio

And you cant handle it

Not my problem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And 3 eyed Madara didnt run away, he flat out got oneshotted by fucking Zetsu who lost to a teenage Chojuro
> 
> But by all means continue to stick to low ends but just conveniently NOT for Madara
> 
> Not at all telling regarding your intentions here or anything



Deus ex machina (BZ) vs running from low kage you were going to stomp  

Oh shit, I did say I was leaving this discussion, @Cryorex carry it on from here.


----------



## Onda Vital (Dec 29, 2020)

Don't mix Chojuro into this. Chojuro solos both Juudara and adult Sasuke as per canon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Kage 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Fun fact.

Base Momoshiki wasn't even shown getting hit even ONCE by Darui & Gaara.

They failed to land any hit on him.

Momoshiki only started sweating when he saw Naruto about to enter the fray.


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No Im comparing stupid with stupid in a 1:1 ratio
> 
> And you cant handle it
> 
> Not my problem


Not my fault you can't handle the facts Boruto has been dishing out for the past 5 years that Paints the Adult Fate Bro's in a HORRIBLE light.

But hey, whatever helps you sleep at night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Fun fact.
> 
> Base Momoshiki wasn't even shown getting hit even ONCE by Darui & Gaara.
> 
> ...



No he was running and sweating, with a panicked face trying to block Darui's attack

Now we've got a "base Momoshit" 

Sorry @Cryorex you can handle this one as well. I'll take my leave again, but the "argument" made me laugh so hard, I couldn’t resist:mshad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Fun fact

12 years old Boruto with Momo's power is already stronger than JJ Madara

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Fun fact
> 
> 12 years old Boruto with Momo's power is already stronger than JJ Madara


In the land of fan-fiction.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Damage control is so high that members who said they'd be leaving the discussion stay instead.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Fun fact
> 
> 12 years old Boruto with Momo's power is already stronger than JJ Madara



Stronger than adult cuckbros as we've seen, but certainly appears to be suffering from several underlying medical conditions causing him to be disproportionate, have a face that signals another genetic disorder, and an overall weird look

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## blk (Dec 29, 2020)

Cryorex said:


> In the land of fan-fiction.



No worries bro, i would be in shambles too if my God Tier fave suddenly became fodder material to a 12 years old

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

All taijutsu/kenjutsu attempts were evaded or countered by Momoshiki and he only started sweating when he saw Naruto arriving.




Dude wasn't hit even ONCE.

Unfortunately however, we have people who have their eyes stuck in their asses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 29, 2020)

I don't know how many brains Madara fans need to understand  that Eightfold paths>>>>>>Six paths.

Hate Boruto all you want but this is not something not even created in Boruto.

It is the *core* knowledge in Boudhism.

Isshiki being a Eightfold paths user clearly place him above any character in the entire serie.

I just dont know why you guys keep insisting about the same shit.

At this point, I am sad for you guys.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Kage 2


----------



## Lyren (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> My pleasure
> 
> I'm sure he'll come back with some more manure. I don't expect the scans, though.


For some reason he always stops replying when being asked for those scans so i'm not expecting an answer personally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> All taijutsu/kenjutsu attempts were evaded or countered by Momoshiki and he only started sweating when he saw Naruto arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, and he was running (under pressure) and sweating (under pressure) for no reason even though he was going to show the lowly fithy humans 

Mmomshit be like Enough talk



I'm going to run and sweat, because I'm stonk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Damage control is so high that members who said they'd be leaving the discussion stay instead.


Continue @dergeist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Continue destroying my ass @dergeist



You sure @Altiora Night

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> You sure @Altiora Night


You ain't destroying shit other than your own brain cells.

Your "moon-sized" brain cells.






  

Now continue with your damage control bud.

Mr. Moon is as big as Ten-Tails.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> You ain't destroying shit other than your own brain cells.
> 
> Your "moon-sized" brain cells.
> 
> ...



Is that a deflection I see

I guess you haven't read my adjusted position, not that it matters for the Momoshit argument. Just ask me to stop tearing up that ass, and we can move on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Is that a deflection I see
> 
> I guess you haven't read my adjusted position, not that it matters for the Momoshit argument. Just ask me to stop tearing up that ass, and we can move on


Wait, what... you can't handle seeing this now and you're afraid of passing off as a buffoon in this thread ?

But you already are bud.



Now for the Momoshiki part.

First take this bud, I'll give you the other presents afterwards.



Base Momoshiki didn't get hit even *ONCE* by Darui and Gaara and he wasn't sweating until Naruto joined the fray unlike what your stupid-ass was claiming earler.

All attacks Gaara & Darui tried to ditch out on him were evaded and countered so GTFOH trying to pass this off as them having the upper hand on him.



Now take this L for you and the remaining brain cells you have.



Lastly, here's some butthurt cream for you after you got your ass handed to you and exposed for saying stupid shit like the moon being as big as Ten-Tails/Gedō Statue.



Stay mad as shit your ass got exposed you clown.





dergeist said:


> Can I call you daddy after you owned me, Altiora ?


Nah you can't.

Get fucked.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Let the record reflect we did this thread already like a month or 2 ago with one slight difference
> 
> It was Isshiki vs 2 MADARAS and the consensus is that Isshiki still slaps
> 
> The same trolls who think six paths chakra doesnt amp base stats at all, or that the stated user of SPSM and the visibly obvious owner of a Tomoe Rinnegan dont have Six Paths powers spewing their usual doamage control changes nothing here.




Now we are using Appeal to Popularity to debate now? 


Revived Kaguya is shown to be above Isshiki, Post fruit Kaguya is portrayed above Isshiki. 


Isshiki wants the power Kaguya had and was willing to Sacrifice himself for it. Moreover, it virtually impossible for Isshiki to even Get a God Tree since he had No Living Otsutsuki outside himself to Sacrifice for the Ten tails to Make it grow. 


That why Kishimoto fired everyone because they destroyed his story.  in Fact Isshiki isn't even dead to be honest, People forget that Kawaki in the future Somehow stills has the Mark from Isshiki.  Boruto is Over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Dec 29, 2020)

blk said:


> Fun fact
> 
> 12 years old Boruto with Momo's power is already stronger than JJ Madara



I wouldn't go this far. At least not yet anyway. I expect boruto to eventually surpass juudara but he blindsided sauce while he was in a weakened state. It's not proof he can beat juudara quite yet imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Wait, what... you can't handle seeing this now and you're afraid of passing off as a buffoon in this thread ?
> 
> But you already are bud.
> 
> ...



What, imagine thinking a positon from April 2019 hasn't changed due to new evidences    

Being a desperate hoe, you be going back there, because you can't handle Momoshit getting his shit pushed in by the low kage running for dear life and sweating, even though he was going to show the filthy creatures

Back on topic, son, just ask me to stop tearing up your ass, I will. 

Back into Momoshit, you are full of shit son.




> Base Momoshiki didn't get hit even *ONCE* by Darui and Gaara and he wasn't sweating until Naruto joined the fray unlike what your stupid-ass was claiming earler.
> 
> All attacks Gaara & Darui tried to ditch out on him were evaded and countered so GTFOH trying to pass this off as them having the upper hand on him.



He sure countered them by running away, @Altiora Night logi  Otsutsuki stonk but counters by running away

Naruto wasn't even near them, the sweat was from Darui pressing him let me help you out with some scans



Momoshit on the run



Momoshit on the run




Momshit on the run and sweating after blocking one attack.



Still no sign of Naruto in pursuit of Momoshit




Only now does Sasuke show up





Still no Naruto 



Still no Naruto.



Naruto and skidmarkruto just arrive and they're still not close But big brain @Altiora Night be like Naruto made him sweat and Momoshit who was going to show the filthy humans was running from Darui  and sweating for no reason


Instead of deflecting, just ask and I'll stop tearing up that ass of yours, son

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And 3 eyed Madara didnt run away, he flat out got oneshotted by fucking Zetsu who lost to a teenage Chojuro
> 
> But by all means continue to stick to low ends but just conveniently NOT for Madara
> 
> Not at all telling regarding your intentions here or anything




You can't compared Zetsu Back stab to Anything in Boruto. 

It was already stated Madara *couldn't *Move after the He was attacked Off guard.  We don't get to see how he would have Handled the situation unLike with Momoshiki and Kinshiki. We Consistently saw what they  would do and was capable of while Caught off guard.  they struggled against  Kages, they were unable to  Make any Lasting damage because they had the ups on Momoshiki abilities.  Kinshiki was Momoshiki only hope, and he was getting Turned inside out no protection. 


Momoshiki hands where not Like gai otherwise he would have clapped everyone their.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Awww so cute. Dude is so flustered that his English took as big of an L as he did.



What your stupidity isn't telling you buddy is that you're still staying in this thread even after multiple times stating you're leaving the discussion.

Do you even realize how much of a clown you're looking like in this thread ?

Keep on being the comedian you are.



Anyhow...



dergeist said:


> low kage


Now Gaara & Darui  low kage.

FOH son. With all that shit you're spewing, your ass is likely jealous of your mouth bud.





> Back on topic, son, just ask me to stop tearing up your ass, I will.


What you ain't realizing is that your own stupidity is tearing up your own ass with all the absurd claims you're making in this thread.





> He sure countered them by running away, @Altiora Night logi  Otsutsuki stonk but counters by running away
> 
> Naruto wasn't even near them, the sweat was from Darui pressing him let me help you out with some scans
> 
> ...


So you went through the trouble of gathering all of these scans and you still didn't realize that Momoshiki only started sweating upon realizing that Naruto was joining the battle ?



After countering Darui, Momoshiki literally looked to his side and then the panel switches to Naruto and Boruto about to join the fray as Momoshiki noticed them.

You literally can't understand something as simple as that.



> Instead of deflecting, just ask and I'll stop tearing up that ass of yours, son


Yet again this is how you cope; by convincing yourself you're winning an argument when all you're doing is making yourself look more and more like a fool AND what you haven't even realized is that you've made this worse by continuing to post after stating on more than one occasion that you're leaving the discussion.

Face it bud.





Also, here's an L for your remaining brain cells 'Mr. the Moon is as big as Ten-Tails'...




Regardless, I'm done with you now.

Unlike you _however_, when I say I'm done with a discussion with somebody, I mean it.

Sooo... see ya' bud.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> What, imagine thinking a positon from April 2019 hasn't changed due to new evidences
> 
> Being a desperate hoe, you be going back there, because you can't handle Momoshit getting his shit pushed in by the low kage running for dear life and sweating, even though he was going to show the filthy creatures
> 
> ...


Hmm did you hear about @Marvel  
He has risen from the ashes  
I guess we made a slight error in our calculations when we said that he was resting in pieces

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sage King (Dec 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> But, but Isshiti stonk, Adult Cuckbros faps told me. Lets forget Kinshiki and Isshiti were getting their shit pushed in by low kage, while kinshiki was fodderising 1 cuckbro. The other one couldn't escape from some twig binds, which got no doffed by a kunai. Cuckbros stonk = Isshiti stonk



Lol bruh.

You are talking to "smart" fans who believe 
BZ that Chojuro soloed=the DMS Zetsu that pierced Madara.
No wonder these "smart" members still think Ishikki, Momo can beat Kaguya because they were her superiors in the past.
With this logic we can say Hashi can beat Juudara since Hashi beat his EMS version in the past.
LMAO

These same guys believe Ishikki can kill Juudara with punches but somehow Jobbersuke, Koji survived.
Believe Momo>>Kaguya using statements( wrong interpretation btw)

Now we get clear pure statements and hype implying Boro>>>>Delta.
But now we see those gentleman switching to feats because Lord Boro is exposing them.
It's embarrassing for them to admit because Delta was embarrassing Garbageruto.
To the point that Boruto intervened thinking Garbageruto was gonna die.
And that Delta is weaker than Boro.

These same people think momo can see Limbo.
Implying vanishing Rasengan>>>Limbo
Think Ishikki can sense Limbo.

Yes these are the "smart" Boruto fans you are dealing with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Awww so cute. Dude is so flustered that his English took as big of an L as he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to come back and tear up your ass.




Altiora Night said:


> Keep on being the comedian you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, son your ass has been torn up, no need to try and deflect




Altiora Night said:


> So you went through the trouble of gathering all of these scans and you still didn't realize that Momoshiki only started sweating upon realizing that Naruto was joining the battle ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The comeback  or should I say damage control

Imagine being unable to read panels, Momoshit is facing Darui which is why his head is turned around when he blocks. The next panel is a zoom in to his face to show us he's sweating. Your big brain couldn't even read such a basic panel. The worst thing is Naruto start moving a panel later from the original location, so no way Momoshit was going to see him, also when they notice/see somebody a suprise type mark appears next to their head like it did with when he saw Sasuke, but it wasn't there so that shat further on you fanfic of him seeing Naruto: kobeha




Altiora Night said:


> Yet again this is how you cope; by convincing yourself you're winning an argument when all you're doing is making yourself look more and more like a fool AND what you haven't even realized is that you've made this worse by continuing to post after stating on more than one occasion that you're leaving the discussion.
> 
> Face it bud.
> 
> ...



Run @Altiora Night run, desperate deflections show how triggered you are don't worry, son, I'm done tearing up that ass of yours

Just use what you used last time, I tore is up


On that note, I'm also done. Let us know why your boy Momoshit who was going to show the filthy humans he stonk was running for his life and then sweating after blocking Darui's attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

Sage King said:


> Lol bruh.
> 
> You are talking to "smart" fans who believe
> BZ that Chojuro soloed=the DMS Zetsu that pierced Madara.
> ...



You're right, but I try and give them a chance to change their mind. At times I feel like I'm wasting time with the "big brains."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (Dec 29, 2020)

King789 said:


> Hmm did you hear about @Marvel
> He has risen from the ashes
> I guess we made a slight error in our calculations when we said that he was resting in pieces

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 29, 2020)

The level of shit posting here at a decent level. Good job to both sides.


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


>




This fucking guy dergeist sure does have some nerves talking down to anyone when he already says things likr this lmao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 29, 2020)

Nothing proves that Isshiki can see Limbo. And Isshiki's hits don't have the potential to kill any version of Madara that's a Jinchuriki. Couldn't kill individuals that don't have endurance close to Madara's level even with repeated hits. And Gai's punches are superior to Isshiki's and those didn't take Madara out either.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 29, 2020)

Hellraiser said:


> This fucking guy dergeist sure does have some nerves talking down to anyone when he already says things likr this lmao


No kidding. He just got called an idiot in another thread. 



Raniero said:


> You’re trolling with the negging, because even though *I consider you an idiot*, you’re smart enough to know that negging would mean she one-shot Kaguya, when all she did was land a surprise hit that distracted Kaguya long enough for Naruto and Sasuke to seal her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Perfect Susano said:


> Nothing proves that Isshiki can see Limbo. And Isshiki's hits don't have the potential to kill any version of Madara that's a Jinchuriki. Couldn't kill individuals that don't have endurance close to Madara's level even with repeated hits. And Gai's punches are superior to Isshiki's and those didn't take Madara out either.


And then we have this guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Android (Dec 29, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> No kidding. He just got called an idiot in another thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlackBoo (Dec 29, 2020)

I already said that in another thread, but it's funny how Madara fans can only make an argument using fanfic techniques. Juubi Perfect Susanoo / Limbo Susanoo, S / T techniques, Gudoudamas with Juubito feats, Kaguya level stats / Chakra ... even they know how poor his performance was compared to all the hype he received

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4 | Kage 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 29, 2020)

BlackBoo said:


> I already said that in another thread, but it's funny how Madara fans can only make an argument using fanfic techniques. Juubi Perfect Susanoo / Limbo Susanoo, S / T techniques, Gudoudamas with Juubito feats, Kaguya level stats / Chakra ... even they know how poor his performance was compared to all the hype he received


The difference with your arguments is Madara's Low showings  are against God tiers.

Most of the Otsutsuki after kagauya has been constantly struggling against a pair of kages.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Dec 29, 2020)

MYGod000 said:


> The difference with your arguments is Madara's Low showings  are against God tiers.
> 
> Most of the Otsutsuki after kagauya has been constantly struggling against a pair of kages.


Black Zetsu is a God ??


----------



## MYGod000 (Dec 30, 2020)

Grinningfox said:


> Black Zetsu is a God ??



No, But why should that even matter?  He used Obito's body(Who already had been a Juubi power) to stab Madara and he still needed to stealth it.  Momoshiki and Kishiki failed to do anything to Kages who keep them on the defense. 

Right after Momoshiki was talking crap, he is Then seen running and fighting defensive.  Zetsu never had Madara fighting defensive. Obito needed to get up close and pretend to be on Madara's side to do it, and Zetsu needed to back stab him and paralysis him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## uchihakil (Feb 7, 2021)

Juudara with rinnesharingan negg diffs isshiki and Bayron mode naruto at the same time with IT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 7, 2021)

uchihakil said:


> Juudara with rinnesharingan negg diffs isshiki and Bayron mode naruto at the same time with IT



You seriously underrate Mads, pre-fruit Kaguya stomp diffed Prime Isshiti. Teen cuck bros, were exchanging hands with Prime Kaguya. Any version of Madara from EMS to 1 Rinn3gan should slap this clown, bit for arguments sake, double Rinnegan fodderstomps and anything above that is overkill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Feb 7, 2021)

This cannot possibly be serious.

Madara puts Isshiki under Infinite Tsukuyomi. The end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Feb 7, 2021)

Isshiki can defeat 3 Juudara at the same time at the very least and whoever disagrees with feats and portrayal to my ignore list will go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## uchihakil (Feb 7, 2021)

Soldierofficial said:


> Isshiki can defeat 3 Juudara at the same time at the very least and whoever disagrees with feats and portrayal to my ignore list will go.



"Anybody who disagrees with feats and portrayal"

The fucking irony LMAO, same dude that has nor resistance to genjutsu much less IT, same dude that has shit sensing and can't see limbo. 

> Bruh struggling witha fodder boy that just learnt shadow clone
> bruh struggling against a jiraiya clone that was hurt by pillars
> bruh was getting intercepted by genin.

Madara washes the whole Boruto era characters at the same time.

1 limbo alone will squash tiny man

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

Limbo one shots

I.T one shot. 

No other Argument needs to be made. now just watch boruto Fans Explain how Isshiki is going to run to another dimension to escape I.T proving that I.t one shot that tiny man.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Feb 14, 2021)

Madara solos, according to feats... & portrayal.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Danisor (Feb 14, 2021)

Isshiki gets clapped by Madara, duh.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 14, 2021)

Idk Isshikis fts like that someone refresh my mind


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 14, 2021)

Given these conditions, madara takes it 
Limbo mitigates isshikis CQC advantage and the latter is not surviving CST from prime madara


----------

